# Outlook als Gruppenkalender ohne ExchangeServer



## MaxReeb (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Gruppenkalender-Software/Addins für Outlook für lokale Netzwerke ohne ServerPc+ExchangeServer?

Habe diverse Lösungen im Internet gefunden... Jedoch wer die Wahl hat, hat auch die Qual! 

Die eine oder andere Erfahrung/Empfehlung könnte mir bei der Suche nach dem "richtigen" Tool helfen...

LG Max

http://www.publicshareware.de/outlook-netzwerk-beschreibung.php
http://www.opusflow.de/html/cat_index_4.shtml 
http://www.group-calendar.com/
http://www.olfolders.de/Lang/German/OLfolders/olw1.htm
http://www.gangl.de/default.asp?redirect=Produkte/produkte.asp?prod=OLXAG_Absence
http://www.groupatwork.com/german/
http://www.shareo.com/de/Default.asp
http://www.auwww.de/server/?gclid=COLmlbjtpZ0CFUiCzAod0klG1g
http://shareoutlook.4team.biz/
http://www.codetwo.com/public-folders/
http://www.officecalendar.com/slipstickshare.aspx
http://www.3stepshare.com/slipstick.aspx
http://www.amarillosoftware.com/products/about_groupoutlook.asp


----------



## Loveboat (3. Januar 2010)

das Tool von publicshareware ist top. Hab es schon mehrfach im Einsatz......


----------

